
Unilever will not invest in online platforms that create division - dredmorbius
https://www.unilever.com/news/Press-releases/2018/unilever-will-not-invest-in-online-platforms-that-create-division.html
======
rpiguy
Without division you cannot have dissent. This sanctimonious BS is exactly the
kind of thing ordinary people scoff at. Cutting down on online bullying,
stalking, and harassment is great. Figuring out what news to believe because
you presume people are too stupid to figure it out for themselves is just
degrading.

~~~
dredmorbius
Incorrect.

